# A great place to write and read



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Hi,

For a few months now I've been away from ChefTalk, sorry. I'm back now and will contribute more regularly, especially in my usual haunt (the Midwest forum). But meanwhile I'd like to tell you about the site that made me stray.

Gather.com is a blending of all the cool interactive stuff on the web right now - part blog, part forum, even a little chat. It's a place where people who are a little more serious about their writing and reading can go and mostly avoid the flamers and contention that sometimes plague other sites.

Although its largest groups deal with food, virtually every topic you can think of is covered by someone. You can participate on Gather at any level you wish: read thoughtful content, comment on someone's work, write an article, or upload some photos. You might join a few Gather Groups, member-created and managed discussion forums on every topic and hobby imaginable.

*Membership on Gather.com is FREE, and you earn Gather Points or cash :bounce: just for participating.*

So join me on Gather today by clicking here

Hope to see you there.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A cautionary note. 

These sorts of communities are also prime pickins for fraud, ID theft, and stalking.

In order to pay you, you have to provide sensitive information to them. Then you become vulnerable to hacks of gather's site, or the sale of the site or the assets (your info is an asset) if they go bankrupt. It doesn't matter what their privacy policy is if sold in bankruptcy. 

Be cautious.

Phil


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

First of all, the site is run by American Public Media, the public radio people.

Second, you are paid with points that act as gift certificates at other sites like Barnes&Noble. I've never given them any sesnitive data. No home address, no ss#, no birthday, no phone#, nothin'.

There is very little to be afraid of. please check it out.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I guess I am disappointed that you left and came back only to ask people go to another site. Doesn't really help us much.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Glad hes back Nicko but for what its worth old Rook is staying right here!

Rgds Rook


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

No Nicko it's not the only reason I'm back, in fact I already posted a brief not in the Midwest forum. I just thought folks would like the site, simply because I do. If you don't like the site, then you definitely shouldn't join it. I just thought it was pretty cool and wanted to share.

Meanwhile, don't be surprised if you find a post about how cool ChefTalk is when poking around gather some day.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks always good to share other resources.


----------

